
Patreon raises $60M Series D, targets international growth, more customization - doppp
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/16/patreon-raises-60m-series-d-targets-international-growth-and-more-customization/
======
t-writescode
The thing that worries when I hear things like this is the future of Patreon.

Many of my subscriptions are people who would be demonetized on YouTube or who
refuse to show ads on YouTube.

As I see them taking more investor money, I start wondering about payout. Will
they become publicly traded? What will happen when the board starts demanding
that they stop supporting ‘those’ creators?

You have a lot more power as a company when you’re not publicly traded and I
fear for the future of it.

